
Americans–especially but not exclusively Trump voters–believe crazy wrong things - mrb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/rampage/wp/2016/12/28/americans-especially-but-not-exclusively-trump-voters-believe-crazy-wrong-things
======
pseingatl
According to this WP article, roughly 1 in 5 CLINTON voters believed that
Hillary was part of a child sex slave operation. There is something wrong with
the survey's methodology.

------
pseingatl
And keep in mind that the WP does not stand behind the experts they quote or
the results of the surveys they cite in their stories. Fake news?

